# Open position: Client Services Representative



## Wickes/arborists (Feb 27, 2020)

*Client Services Representative*
We are currently looking for a specialist to help with office work and day to day operations. Responsibilities include but are not limited to:
_
Providing excellent Customer Service 
Answering calls 
Data Entry _

Desired Skills for the position:
_
Ability to handle multiple tasks, patience, listening skills, enthusiasm, confidence, attention to detail, self-motivation, knowledge of computer systems, knowledge of Microsoft Word, Excel, excellent speaking and communication skills._

Call Wickes Arborists at (845) 354-3400 or respond to this listing to apply


----------

